# Pewter x Pinstripe



## fugitive (Oct 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity can anyone tell me; does this combo have a funky name (pewstripe/pinter LOL); is this a common combo, if not then why; and finally does anyone have a pic, please?

I've trawled the net and can find no images (I'm up to page 8 on Google images and nada) but plenty of mentions.....I'm curious to see  .

Thanks.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't think I've heard of a specific name, cinnablast maybe?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd have thought it'd either be Cinnablast or Pewter Pin, and it's possible there are no pictures because there aren't any.

Though... I wonder, didn't Pi Reptiles do something like that, which they called a Sonnet? Or was that a Sterling Pin?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

PEWTER-BLAST :2thumb:


in the john berry book (page 77)


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

tricky said:


> PEWTER-BLAST :2thumb:
> 
> 
> in the john berry book (page 77)


 
the newest john berry book?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

yup

or googlr pewter-blast

lots of images


----------



## fugitive (Oct 21, 2009)

OOOoooooo. Just Googled and they're purty:flrt:.

Thanks for all your help guys


----------

